# lost roller



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

flew my rollers yesterday afternoon, most made a couple circles and came back, 2 of them were really flying hard, the male was doing some really deep spinning, sometimes to deep, i never saw him roll down but it was close. anyway they both were not coming in, i saw them not to far away sitting on roof tops within 100 yards of home. this morning the hen came home a little after daylight, but no male, i hope he did not roll down or something. there was a small hawk of somekind showed up just before dark, i managed to scare him off, all i can do now is wait.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

did some searching for hawk pictures, pretty sure the one i saw is a falcon of some sorts, about the same size as my rollers. took a walk around the neighborhood still no sighn of my bird, keeping my fingers crossed and my hopes up for now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mike, If it was the same size as your Pigeons, you probably saw a Sparrow Hawk. I hope you get your Roller back but they don't have much of a homing instinct. Tell everyone you know ...you live in a small communtiy and he may be noticed.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Just now saw my bird!!!!!!!!! tried to whistle him in but he wont come, he sat a roof 50' from the loft for awhile then flew off again out of sight!? now what to do???? at least he is ok for now, that stupid hawk has me worried!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The Best News You Could Have Told Us!


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Now i just need to convince him its time to come home!! going out to see if he is back again


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

evidently he is having a good old time he just did a couple of fly bys rolling and spinning away, hes out of sight again now, i think i need to cut back on the feed, he should have been hungry and come in by now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Roller mike said:


> evidently he is having a good old time he just did a couple of fly bys rolling and spinning away, hes out of sight again now, i think i need to cut back on the feed, he should have been hungry and come in by now.


I don't know about that...the others came back. Was this the first time out for him?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*he is back*

he came back finally, he has been flying around most of the day, i had to leave and when i came home he was waitng to come in. as soon as i whistled and shook the food can he trapped right in!!!!! did not go so well for the first flight but they are all safe and sound now


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats good news my friend...


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats on getting ur bird back. Maybe you should keep him in for a few days.


----------



## Susan Froud (Aug 19, 2019)

A pigeon has decided it likes to stay at our house in Loretto Ontario. I’m told it might be a roller breed. It has a tag 2010 dk 635. Anybody know how to find its owner?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear your bird is home safe!


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

This original thread is from 2009


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Oops. Hope he is still doing well.


----------

